# ero l amante..ora la compagna



## ruffola (4 Agosto 2006)

come si comporta un giudice difronte ad una moglie che non vuole concedere separazione al marito che:l`ha tradita e lasciata perche` innamorato di un`altra donna e con la nuova compagna va a convivere e ha con lei il 4 figlio( gli altri 3 bimbi ancora  minorenni,li ha avuti con la moglie )ora in piu lei proibisce a lui di far conoscere i fratellini e di far tenere i bambini in compagnia della nuova compagna,come reagisce la legge a questo?


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Agosto 2006)

ruffola ha detto:
			
		

> come si comporta un giudice difronte ad una moglie che non vuole concedere separazione al marito che:l`ha tradita e lasciata perche` innamorato di un`altra donna e con la nuova compagna va a convivere e ha con lei il 4 figlio( gli altri 3 bimbi ancora minorenni,li ha avuti con la moglie )ora in piu lei proibisce a lui di far conoscere i fratellini e di far tenere i bambini in compagnia della nuova compagna,come reagisce la legge a questo?


Dall'esperienza di 3 anni su questo tema e dalle varie sentenze che ho letto come un maniaco.

Non è una ragione particolare ed è molto limitato i raggio d'azione in caso di corna. Viene considerato meno che niente.

Un giudice se ne frega delle corna e poi, queste vanno provate. Fatto quasi impossibile visto che per farlo bisogna infrangere la legge.

Comunque, se sei tu, anche se rifiuti la separazione non cambia niente, ... si procede comunque, ... anche se non intervieni alle udienze, se ne fanno più di una e si procede d'ufficio.

PS: per contro, puoi spolparlo vivo e fargli dimenticare l'amante nell'arco di qualche mese di alimenti o mantenimenti.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Agosto 2006)

Guarda FA che lei è l'altra...


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Agosto 2006)

Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda FA che lei è l'altra...


L'avevo capito che mi ero incasinato e non ero certo, infatti, ho messo "se sei tu" per lasciarmi una via di fuga. Grazie per avermela bruciata Fedigrafo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque la cosa non cambia, rimane il fatto che nessuno può ostacolare una separazione, ... per qualsiasi ragione.

E al Giudice, delle corna non gliene frega assolutamente niente, anzi, se non si hanno dei nastri della Polizia di Stato con tanto di bolla legale, ... meglio non parlarne nemmeno.


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Agosto 2006)

ruffola ha detto:
			
		

> ora in piu lei proibisce a lui di far conoscere i fratellini e di far tenere i bambini in compagnia della nuova compagna,come reagisce la legge a questo?


Mi era sfuggita questa cosa. Deve avere una sentenza che stabilisca una simile limitazione, ... di fatto, dubito possa possedere per iscritto una simile follia. E' impossibile.

Si può rivolgere al Tribunale dei Minori contro questa sua "iniziativa personale", ... illegale per giunta.

PS: se vuoi i dettagli e le sentenze, se ne hai veramente bisogno ... me lo dici e mi lasci un giorno per riportarti tutto.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Agosto 2006)

...a parte il ruzzolone di FA.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...Cercate di essere comprensivi...quella donna ha preso una botta in pieno viso...chiaramente sta cercando di difendersi...non e' giusto mettere in mezzo i figli ma magari ha anche paura di perderli...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Agosto 2006)

Non è ammissibile MAI usare i figli!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non sono "cose" sue. 

Ho vissuto da vicino un'esperienza simile, uno zio di mia moglie, e t'assicuro che scoprire a 18 anni che hai altri "fratelli" o anche solo trovarseli davanti quando ti è stato impedito di vederli, frequentarli etc, è un trauma non facile da superare (che scatena le peggiori reazioni contro chi ha impedito che ciò avvenisse prima).

Quella madre rischia di perderli così facendo e non otterrebbe nulla di più, se non un'arida vendetta.

Credo che invocando il diritto per i figli alla salvaguardia degli affetti famigliari (ivi compresi quelli per eventuali fratellastri) nessun giudice dei minori potrebbe schierarsi con la moglie.


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Agosto 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> ...a parte il ruzzolone di FA..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma i figli sono il primo elemento che si tira in ballo.

Sono dei poveracci, ... senza figli si sentono disarmati. Un po' come oggi le guerre in Libano, ... mettono davanti i bambini per dare la colpa agli altri della crudeltà. Non giudico la guerra anche se tifo per il Libano, ... è il sistema che è uguale.

Questo non è un ruzzolone, questo è quello che succede sempre tra adulti. Utilizzare lo scudo dei bambini per fare guerra.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Agosto 2006)

Io non sto dando ragione alla ex...lei ha torto nell'usare i figli...ma psicologicamente in questo momento credo che stia un po' "fuori"...sicuramente paura di perdere i figli, paura del confronto tra lei e la matrigna, ha gia' perso il marito...scusate ma io non riesco a simpatizzare con l'amante...


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Agosto 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> Io non sto dando ragione alla ex...lei ha torto nell'usare i figli...ma psicologicamente in questo momento credo che stia un po' "fuori"...sicuramente paura di perdere i figli, paura del confronto tra lei e la matrigna, ha gia' perso il marito...scusate ma io non riesco a simpatizzare con l'amante...


Ma non credo si debba simpattizzare per nessuno. Qui è solo un fatto giuridico. 

A ogni modo anche lei avrà un uomo prima o dopo, ... qundi, ... succederà che il suo ex gli gireranno nello stesso modo di come oggi girano a lei.

Nel mio caso, pensi davvero che saltassi di gioia quando la mia ex dormiva insieme a mio figlio ... ed un altro uomo nello stesso letto ?

E' così, ... se non si vuole questo genere di problemi si prosegue il matrimonio in silenzio e basta. La scelta rimane.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Agosto 2006)

Non credo  che al suo lui gireranno allo stesso modo visto che e' stato lui ad andarsene...se gli dovessero girare ben gli sta...comunque giuridicamente l'ex non ha ragione...umanamente la capisco...mi spiace non riesco ad essere razionale quindi evitero' di commentare


----------



## Old Fa. (4 Agosto 2006)

Lettrice ha detto:
			
		

> Non credo che al suo lui gireranno allo stesso modo visto che e' stato lui ad andarsene...se gli dovessero girare ben gli sta...comunque giuridicamente l'ex non ha ragione...umanamente la capisco...mi spiace non riesco ad essere razionale quindi evitero' di commentare


Lettrice, se dici una cosa simile ho paura che conosci poco gli uomini. Oserei dire, ... per nulla.

PS; se dovessimo commentare ogni volta che siamo razionali, ... credo che io non potrei scrivere su questo forum.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Agosto 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Lettrice, se dici una cosa simile ho paura che conosci poco gli uomini. Oserei dire, ... per nulla.
> 
> PS; se dovessimo commentare ogni volta che siamo razionali, ... credo che io non potrei scrivere su questo forum.


Ti diro' inizio a crederlo anche io...ma sai che non solo gli uomini, sono gli esseri umani in generale che non capisco...


----------



## Bruja (4 Agosto 2006)

*Andiamo...........*

La moglie ha torto giuridicamente, ed è imprudente moralmente, ma smettiamola di dire che è tutta sbagliata.
-Sbagliato è stato tradirla.........
-Sbagliato è stato non parlarle risolvendo la cosa con un'amante (niente di personale per la nuova compagna, ma le cose vanno dette come sono non come ci piacerebbero)
-Sbagliato che una donna libera ambisca ad un uomo sposato con TRE figli e speri che tutto vada bene quando presentarà il benservito alla prima moglie
-Sbagliato credere che tutta la giurisprudenza le dia addosso...............ci sono sempre le scappatoie psicologiche che possono giustificare la moglie esasperata e vendicativa  ma non metteranno comunque in buona luce una coppia che prima di aver risolto i problemi pregressi ha un figlio che complica i rapporti interpersonali trasversalmente anchecon la prima prole.
-Sbagliato credere che siccome i figli non c'entrano, gli adulti debbano essere sempre in grado di tamponare le loro falle esistenziali...... se lo fossero non farebbero falle di quel tenore.
Insomma le cose non capitano sempre e per forza, e soprattutto, bisognerebbe pensare che quando si è a "valle" non ci si deve lamentare se ci trovano degli impicci visto che, a "monte", non ci si è preoccupati di evitarli, o almeno di non renderli più aspri.

La separazione ed il divorzio basta che lo chieda uno solo dei coniugi; verrà dato d'ufficio, ma come saranno i rapporti tra prima famiglia e seconda dipenderà non solo dalla moglie che ora è inviperita, ma anche da come sapranno essere consapevoli e quindi comprensivi gli altri protagonisti della situazione contingente.
Vedete è facile giudicare questa donna che per me fa un solo errore, deve lasciare fuori i figli, ma ci vuole molta forza perchè lei, ora, ha solo i suoi figli e stando tutto il giorno con loro, fatalmente capita di esternare il proprio malessere. Provate ad immaginare che  vostro marito, compagno, convivente vi abbandoni con i figli e si rifaccia una vita............ pensateci 10 minuti (e vale anche per la nuova compagna di quest'uomo)  e poi valutate davvero se sareste davvero così super partes, e senza alcuna acredine. 
E' vero che ci si dovrebbe conoscere fra fratelli di diverso letto, ma siamo all'inizio e non esiste legge che possa impedire al padre di parlarne fra loro nè di farglieli conoscere quando ha, per legge, diritto di visita.  Sapete bene che la madre non può impedirlo secondo le attuali normative, quindi questo è solo un fatto caratteriale di lei e non ha valore giuridico, dubito che un giudice abbia avallato restrizioni fuorilegge.  
Lascerei tempo al tempo, certe cose si sgonfiano e si sistemano grazie al passare del tempo.

Scusate la crudezza delle considerazioni ma ho parlato proprio oggi con un giudice di questo problema, in via discorsiva, e mi ha comunque detto chiaramente che a volte applicare la legge sic stantibus, è un vero jolly, perchè in certe circostanze, se esistesse una giuria popolare ci sarebbero delle risse da sedare già fra i giurati.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Agosto 2006)

*Bruja*

Grandeee   

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...finalmente...che cavolo!!!!


----------



## ruffola (5 Agosto 2006)

*povere ex mogli..*

in tutti i post leggo parole dolci per le povere mogli abbandonate...partendo dal presupposto che io son sulla sponda opposta e cioe` nuova convivente che subisce le angherie della ex e di tutto il mondo che ha contro,vi dico:ma e` mai possibile che un padre di famiglia che ha alle spalle 15 anni di matrimonio 3 figli e una moglie ..di punto in bianco o seppure nel giro di un mese rinunci a tutto cio` per due giovani e belle gambe?perche` e` cosi` che appare la tipica storia che vogliono rifilarci le POVERE MOGLI ABBANDONATE,ma mi sorge il dubbio,non e` che quel rapporto era gia in alto mare da anni e il marito si e` finalmente deciso a dare un taglio ad un matrimonio che arrecava solo danni ai figli grazie ai nervosismi e litigi GIORNALIERI alimentati da quelle mogli che poi vengono lasciate senza motivo??e facile dar le colpe alla nuova compagna del marito,piu`facile che gurdarsi allo specchio e chiedersi:"ma io moglie qualcosa l`avro sbagliata??" quindi le cose son tre :1^ o questa compagna e` una maga e ha incantato il marito 2^ tutti gli uomini che si separano sono una massa di irresponsabili o 3^ oppure si separano perche semplicemente il rapporto non andava piu.  io ora da nuova compagna devo subire tutte le umiliazioni che questa donna ha deciso d infliggermi,solo perche lei per 10 anni a trattato a pesci in faccia il marito?e lui si e` guardato in giro e si e` innamorato di me?


----------



## Bruja (5 Agosto 2006)

*ruffola*

Le ex mogli non sono nè povere nè vittime sacrificali, semplicemente sono persone che si trovano, magari anche per un concorso di colpa, in situazione sgradevoli.................come lo sono per la nuova coppia.

Però estrapolo dal tuo post:
"e facile dar le colpe alla nuova compagna del marito,piu`facile che gurdarsi allo specchio e chiedersi:"ma io moglie qualcosa l`avro sbagliata??"

Nessuno mette in dubbio che l'autoanalisi e l'autocritica siano doverose se una coppia non funziona, ma deve essere un'autocritica bilaterlale. Non credo mai ad una sola campana, si dovrebbero ascoltare entrambe e poi decidere, ma alla fine decidere che?...... se non ci si prende la propria percentuale di colpa. che magari è  anche 90% e 10%, ma anche quel dieci è concorso a far fallire l'unione. Diversamente ci si separa. Le unioni seguenti non hanno colpe, è ovvio, ma quando si prende una persona che è stata sposata con un'altra per anni, specie se ha dei figli, si deve mettere in conto che la moglie, salvo non sia uno spirito libero ed equanime, non ci vedrà certo come una cara amica.

"quindi le cose son tre :1^ o questa compagna e` una maga e ha incantato il marito"

Credo semplicemente che quando si è stanchi in una realtà di coppia, tanto più se è la moglie ad essere anche oppressiva, la nuova compagna ha campo facile nel rendere la vita piacevole distogliendo il povero e tartassato marito dalle grinfie della moglie.

 2^ tutti gli uomini che si separano sono una massa di irresponsabili " 

Ma certo che non sono irresponsabili, sono persone che hanno deciso di vivere una qualità di vita migliore, ma, ripeto non dipingiamoli sempre come delle povere colombe in bocca ai falchi predatori!

 3^ oppure si separano perche semplicemente il rapporto non andava piu. 

Questa è la motivazione più ovvia e probabile, anche se io preferirei che si separassero prima di trovare una nuova compagna. E lo dico per la mia visione del rapporto; venendo ad una relazione dopo la separazione sono certa che il mio contributo è solo positivo e non ha infiltrazioni nella crisi della coppia precedente.  Sappiamo bene invece che molte unioni saltano anche per il concorso di terze persone............ è così, non è colpa di nessuno, ma è anche inutile sperare che le cose non ne vengano influenzate.

"io ora da nuova compagna devo subire tutte le umiliazioni che questa donna ha deciso d infliggermi,solo perche lei per 10 anni a trattato a pesci in faccia il marito?e lui si e` guardato in giro e si e` innamorato di me?"

Che tipo di umiliazioni sarebbero? 
Devi scusarmi ma se io fossi nella condizione di vivere con un uomo che si è separato o divorziato non permetterei alla moglie di recarmi alcuna noia, forte come sarei della mia buonafede e della considerazione che dovrei godere dal mio nuovo compagno.  Non sò le altre, ma non capisco perchè non debbano essere gli ex nariti a risolvere con la ex moglie certi problemi, mentre spesso e volontieri se ne lavano pilatescamente le mani lasciando le due donne a farsi una specie di guerriglia a colpi bassi e cattiverie.

Sai ruffola, io ti capisco, capisco molto meno che la ex del tuo compagno riesca a farti tante angherie................ lui in tutti questi tuoi problemi e disagi dov'è???

Temo che si sia erratamente visto nei miei post una presa di posizione partigiana.......... niente di più falso; analizzo solo azioni e reazioni, cause e concause.........il resto lo fanno le individualità di ognuno e le loro caratterialità. 

Purtroppo ho la convinzione che ci siano donne che pur di non vedere il loro uomo con un'altra farebbero qualunque cosa, anche se l'amore in queste contingenze è completamente assente..... è la perdita del possesso visibile e pratico che fa perdere le staffe; tuttavia questa caratteristica appartiene a molte donne, siano esse ex mogli che amanti. E' una caratterialità, e se capita di incrociarne una, ci si deve armare di pazienza, intelligenza ed astuzia....... e se fosse necessario, anche di un po' di compatimento per chi ha evidentemente perso il lume della ragione. 
Non sò se questo è anche il tuo caso, ma se lo fosse, quale miglior modo di mostrare al tuo uomo che tu sei di stoffa diversa e migliore, non scendendo ai livelli che tu sostieni appartengano alla ex moglie? 
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (5 Agosto 2006)

ruffola ha detto:
			
		

> in tutti i post leggo parole dolci per le povere mogli abbandonate...partendo dal presupposto che io son sulla sponda opposta e cioe` nuova convivente che subisce le angherie della ex e di tutto il mondo che ha contro,vi dico:ma e` mai possibile che un padre di famiglia che ha alle spalle 15 anni di matrimonio 3 figli e una moglie ..di punto in bianco o seppure nel giro di un mese rinunci a tutto cio` per due giovani e belle gambe?perche` e` cosi` che appare la tipica storia che vogliono rifilarci le POVERE MOGLI ABBANDONATE,ma mi sorge il dubbio,non e` che quel rapporto era gia in alto mare da anni e il marito si e` finalmente deciso a dare un taglio ad un matrimonio che arrecava solo danni ai figli grazie ai nervosismi e litigi GIORNALIERI alimentati da quelle mogli che poi vengono lasciate senza motivo??e facile dar le colpe alla nuova compagna del marito,piu`facile che gurdarsi allo specchio e chiedersi:"ma io moglie qualcosa l`avro sbagliata??" quindi le cose son tre :1^ o questa compagna e` una maga e ha incantato il marito 2^ tutti gli uomini che si separano sono una massa di irresponsabili o 3^ oppure si separano perche semplicemente il rapporto non andava piu.  io ora da nuova compagna devo subire tutte le umiliazioni che questa donna ha deciso d infliggermi,solo perche lei per 10 anni a trattato a pesci in faccia il marito?e lui si e` guardato in giro e si e` innamorato di me?


Attenzione che non si guardi in giro un'altra volta


----------



## Old michelina (27 Agosto 2006)

*re x Ruffola*



			
				ruffola ha detto:
			
		

> come si comporta un giudice difronte ad una moglie che non vuole concedere separazione al marito che:l`ha tradita e lasciata perche` innamorato di un`altra donna e con la nuova compagna va a convivere e ha con lei il 4 figlio( gli altri 3 bimbi ancora minorenni,li ha avuti con la moglie )ora in piu lei proibisce a lui di far conoscere i fratellini e di far tenere i bambini in compagnia della nuova compagna,come reagisce la legge a questo?


Se la moglie nn gli concede la separazione consensuale potrà fare la giudiziale. tieni presente che se lui si è allontanato da casa senza avere l'autorizzazione del giudice può essere motivo di addebito di colpa, lo stesso vale per il fatto che aveva un amante, avete un figlio è una constatazione di fatto quindi nn servono ulteriori prove, e questo va ad incidere nella somma del mantenimento all'ex. Il giudice stabilirà quando dovrà prendere i bambini., in genere 2 pomeriggi a settimana più week end alternati. se non glieli dà nei giorni prefissati deve chiamare i carabinieri..insomma è una dura lotta, stagli vicino...


----------



## Non registrato (21 Settembre 2006)

mi fai veramente schifo spero che molli  anche  te
con tanti uomini ne vai a prendere uno cha ha tre figli


----------



## PEGASO (21 Settembre 2006)

*Non registrato*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> mi fai veramente schifo spero che molli  anche  te
> con tanti uomini ne vai a prendere uno cha ha tre figli


Cosa pensavi di trovare in questo forum?
Non sono nemmeno io d'accordo a intromettersi in situazioni famigliari con figli, però mi sembri un po' fuori luogo come modi, tutto qua


----------



## Bruja (21 Settembre 2006)

*sapete.....*

Non è il caso di offendere a male parole chi si mette con un uomo che ha tre figli..........alla fine se i tre figli non sono stati un deterrente per lui, lei è solo conseguente alla scelta di lui.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2006)

PEGASO ha detto:
			
		

> Cosa pensavi di trovare in questo forum?
> Non sono nemmeno io d'accordo a intromettersi in situazioni famigliari con figli, però mi sembri un po' fuori luogo come modi, tutto qua


Pegaso, è tempo perso.

E' sempre quello, sani principi, integerrimo, integralista, che se ricordo bene per "sfregio" alla moglie si è fatto la sorella.

Non ti curar etc etc etc....


----------



## Non registrato (24 Settembre 2006)

Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> Pegaso, è tempo perso.
> 
> E' sempre quello, sani principi, integerrimo, integralista, che se ricordo bene per "sfregio" alla moglie si è fatto la sorella.
> 
> Non ti curar etc etc etc....


ma quale sani principi intregralisti ma che cazzo stai a dire 
i danni ai figli nessuno li calcola mai .... quelli profondi quelli che ti fanno star male quelli che ti fanno sentire tradito quelli che ti segnano tutta la vita hai una vaga idea come possa sentirsi un bambino un adolescente ? io si... e chi paga questi danni ? LEI CHE SAPEVA?. lei se ne frega , avrà goduto come una matta a vincere la sua  sfida  Il  padre non lo prendo nemmeno in considerazione una m.... di padre


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*..eh già i figli..*

..dei figli se ne fregano tutti ..questo è un fatto!
Certo una volta che si è instaurato e consolidato un rapporto ..è ben difficile rinunciare a qualcosa di nuovo e ..si immagina ..bello..migliore di quiello che si ha..
Ma si divrebbe aver chiaro che quando si hanno dei figli ci si assume una responsabilità per la vita..
Esempio minimo:
Dico spesso che una volta che ho avuto la mia prima figlia sapevo che non avrei più potuto per molti anni ..almeno 12/14..guardare in televisione il programma che mi interessava,,ma che avrei dovuto fare delle scelte considerando lei ..quello che poteva vedere...quello che sarebbe stato utile..opportuno vedere..e via anni di documentari sugli animali..film per bambini e cartoni animati ..ma anche film per adulti ..ma selezionati e sempre visti insieme e commentati ..e avendo avuto un secondo figlio ..questo tempo si è allungato..fino a vedere i telefilm adolescenziali..per condividere la crescita e le nuove emozioni...
Il fatto che mio marito vedesse la televisione per conto suo..così non doveva fare questo "sacrificio" (l'ho scritto tra virgolette perché per me non è mai stato un sacrificio..è stato meraviglioso seguire la crescita e la scoperta del mondo dei miei figli e costruoire il loro senso critico)..la dice lunga di come ha vissuto la responsabilità della paternità ..avrei dovuto aspettarmi quel che è successo!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2006)

*caro "gentleman"*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ma quale sani principi intregralisti ma che cazzo stai a dire
> i danni ai figli nessuno li calcola mai .... quelli profondi quelli che ti fanno star male quelli che ti fanno sentire tradito quelli che ti segnano tutta la vita hai una vaga idea come possa sentirsi un bambino un adolescente ? io si... e chi paga questi danni ? LEI CHE SAPEVA?. lei se ne frega , avrà goduto come una matta a vincere la sua  sfida  Il  padre non lo prendo nemmeno in considerazione una m.... di padre


Ti chiamerò così, visto che non ti firmi.
Tu hai figli?

Perchè se ne hai, forse (e il forse non è casuale) potresti arrivare a capire  che i figli di una famiglia "formale" cioè unita solo dalla convenzione del matrimonio, ma non da una reale condivisione di affetti e obiettivi comune, stan spesso molto peggio dei figli di chi ha deciso di separarsi, piuttosto che crescerli nell'inganno e con tensioni dovute a "guerre"  e insofferenze degli adulti.

Non credere che chi si separa non tenga in alcun conto il loro interesse, anzi, a volte è proprio per loro, per evitare di farli assistere a certe situazioni, che lo fanno.

In fondo P/R non dici la stessa cosa? Fin tanto che tuo marito è stato in casa, ha dato ai tuoi figli quell'attenzione che meritavano?
O al di là di tradimenti & c. vi era l'evidenza di qualcosa che non andava nella direzione giusta fra te e lui?

Sono i problemi tra moglie e marito che spesso portano come conseguenza che a farne le spese siano i figli! E all'allontanamento di uno dei due dai figli stessi anche se non si arriva alla separazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*per fedifrago*

Bisogna tenere conto di molte cose per capire una situazione..non ho detto che mio marito sia stato un padre assente..oggi siamo tutti a casa malati ..ed è qui per vedere i figli ..a dir la verità è sempre qui.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'esempio che ho fatto era per indicare che io ero disposta a "sacrifici" .."rinunce" diversi (sempre i termini tra virgolette..perché non li considero tali)..e che questo poteva essere indicativo della sua disponibilità a dare importanza ad alcune cose e non ad altre..
Ma io ho sempre rifiutato l'etica del "sacrificio" e in famiglia ognuno ha fatto sempre quel che si sentiva e mai nulla per obbligo..a me piaceva condividere quell'aspetto della crescita..mentre sono sempre stata poco capace di giocare..cosa che riusciva meglio a lui ..e questo coerentemente con il principio del dividersi i compiti..
La scoperta del tradimento è stato un fulmine a ciel sereno perché MAI ci sono state discussioni o pesantezze in famiglia e i figli e parenti e amici sono rimasti allibiti quanto me..
La storia di mio marito non è una passione travolgente e, quindi, poteva far tranquillamente a meno di coltivarsela per creare questa devastazione ..anche dentro di lui ...visto che ora è sotto psicofarmaci per reggere quello che *lui* ha provocato..
Mi sembra che siamo nel forum Tradimenti e non matrimoni in crisi...per cui i problemi sono legati al tradimento e non a altri tipi di problemi..
Che poi ..a posteriori..ovvero dopo il tradimento..il traditore trovi imperfezioni nel partner o nel rapporto (sai che sforzo ..non è mica una caccia al tesoro "nessuno è perfetto"..sapessi le "imperfezioni" che trovo a mio marito ORA! Ma prima ero molto contenta del nostro rapporto..nonostante il suo carattere chiuso) ..mi sembra un normale meccanismo di autoassoluzione..ma guarda caso i problemi si vedono DOPO aver tradito o addirittura DOPO essere stati scoperti!!!
Per le coppie che hanno invece altri tipi di problemi ..massima comprensione e rispetto..e meglio una civile separazione che far vivere i figli tensioni laceranti di cui più piccoli sono più si sentono responsabili...
Ma di fronte ai problemi ..si può anche cercare di risolverli ..insieme..e non cercare qualcuno fuori dalla coppia con cui parlare male del coniuge..(e fare sesso con altre persone non ho idea come possa essere messo in rapporto con problemi caratteriali o di gestione della quotidianeità) Il RISPETTO è la prima cosa e con il tradimento ha poco a che fare..


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Settembre 2006)

Un stacchetto: persa/ritrovata non hai un avatar diverso. Non dico niente su questo, ... però qualcosa che ti somiglia di più c'è di certo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*avatar*

Non ne ho trovato un altro... Mi sembra principalmente un po' troppo ingombrante..che non so più dove "sbattere la testa " però è vero..
Se riesci a trovarmene un altro adatto ti ringrazio Fa


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Settembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Non ne ho trovato un altro... Mi sembra principalmente un po' troppo ingombrante..che non so più dove "sbattere la testa " però è vero..
> Se riesci a trovarmene un altro adatto ti ringrazio Fa


Io ho visto queste che sono molto carine http://www.giorgiotave.it/gif_animate/3d.php

Se non trovi niente che ti piace posso suggerirti qualcosa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: deve aggiornare la pagina la prima volta che entri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*consiglio*

Bella la mestrina ...ma non mi sento così...mi piace molto la palla a specchi da sala da ballo anni '40..carina anche l'automobilina e il cell...tu cosa soggerisci?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*Questo mi assomiglia?*

La locandina di Peggy Sue si è sposata...mi si addice? ..era meglio quando davo le capocciate? ...ho provato anche una tazzina di caffé ..altre locandine...Attendo pareri


----------



## Old Margy (25 Settembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> La locandina di Peggy Sue si è sposata...mi si addice? ..era meglio quando davo le capocciate? ...ho provato anche una tazzina di caffé ..altre locandine...Attendo pareri


l'avatar delle capocciate per me era carino, ironico, ti prendevi in giro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    , ma forse ora le capocciate son finite o magari meno forti...anche se la locandina di peggy sue, non lo so...qualcosa con più energia...non mi fa pensare all'idea che mi son fatta di te...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*grazie*

grazie del parere su una piccolezza come il mio avatar ..(mentre sei sempre più confusa Margie, ma non so darti un parere oltre quel che ti ho già dato se non rileggere i tuoi post e metterli in fila per capirti da te)...ma ..hai visto il film ..Peggy Sue è proprio una che ..si ribella e poi ..accetta la sua vita..
Non ho smesso di dar capocciate...non finché non capirò qualcosa della mia vita ...penso mai..


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2006)

*Persa/Ritrovata*

Il tuo nick suggerisce autocritica ed ironia......  fino ad ora non mi sembra che questi avatar siano meglio del primo che era estremamente spiritoso.  Magari trova qualcosa di più "discreto" delle capocciate ma ugualmente piacevole.
Bruja


----------



## Old Margy (25 Settembre 2006)

no, il film non l'ho visto...magari prossimamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e grazie per il pensiero!
vero sempre più confusa, ma forse un filo meno disperata o almeno così mi pare in questo momento...ma non è che ne sia proprio certa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Il tuo nick suggerisce autocritica ed ironia...... fino ad ora non mi sembra che questi avatar siano meglio del primo che era estremamente spiritoso. Magari trova qualcosa di più "discreto" delle capocciate ma ugualmente piacevole.
> Bruja


Sono i motivi per cui avevo scelto le capocciate ..riuscissi a ridurlo di dimensioni...
Però forse era ironico ..ma anche un po' disperato ...non che non lo sia più ..ma vorrei essere un po' più rassegnata come Peggy alla fine del film..o forse no..
Grazie..e se arrivano altri pareri ..grazie


----------

